# Neuer Dell U2414H eure Meinungen



## Stangassinger (11. Januar 2014)

möchte neuen Monitor 23-24" für office, bild u. Videobearbeitung, bin auf den set dez.2013 verfügbaren dell u2414h gekommen finde aber keine testberichte,  oder sollte ich lieber den eizo foris 2333 wird ja hier immer wieder gelobt nehmen


----------



## Schauderwelz (11. Januar 2014)

Rein von der Optik her finde ich den Dell auch schöner aber Optik ist ja nichts alles.

Aber wenn Du wirklich nur Bild und Videobearbeitung maschen willst würde der Dell U2414H vollkommen ausreichen zudem er noch nen Tick günstiger als der Eizo ist.
Die Dells hatten soweit ich weiss nen Relativ hohen inputlag (Wichtig für Spieler) der dann nur gemindert werden konnte wenn man den Bildschirm im OSD auf "Game" eingestellt hatte.

Wenn Du aber vorhast den einen oder anderen Egoshooter zu spielen würde ich dann wohl eher den Eizo FS2333 emfehlen da er nen sehr niedrigen inputlag hat und sehr spieletauglich ist. Zudem ist er für Video und Bildbearbeitung auch bestens geeignet.
Habe ihn mir auch bestellt da ich nebenbei auch gerne mal etwas länger am Rechner Zokke 
Zudem hat Eizo 5 Jahre Vor-Ort Austausch Garantie.

Hier der Test von Eizo:
PRAD | Test Monitor Eizo Foris FS2333-BK


----------



## Leitwolf200 (11. Januar 2014)

Also der Eizo ist glaub das beste was es z.Z gibt wenn es auch viel ums Gamen geht.


----------



## Jeanboy (11. Januar 2014)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Also der Eizo ist glaub das beste was es z.Z gibt wenn es auch viel ums Gamen geht.


 
Wenn man denn mal einen ohne Fehler bekommt


----------



## Leitwolf200 (11. Januar 2014)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Wenn man denn mal einen ohne Fehler bekommt


 
Naja das gilt vileicht für den Eizo FG2421 aber net den 2333.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (12. Januar 2014)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Naja das gilt vileicht für den Eizo FG2421 aber net den 2333.


 
Leider sind die IPS Panels generell ziemlich stark anfällig für Lichthöfe, ich würde aber, falls der FS2333 ins Budget passt eindeutig zu diesem tendieren.
Der Eizo ist dem Dell U2412HM bildqualitativ klar überlegen.
Falls du die Grafikbearbeitung professionell betreiben willst, wäre aber ein hochwertiges Colorimeter zusätzlich Pflicht: X-Rite i1Display Pro, Colorimeter Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Stangassinger (12. Januar 2014)

Habe nun doch den Dell U2414H bestellt, mir gefällt die Drehfunktion und da er etwas grösser ist auch neuer und schmaler Rand danke für eure Meinungen!


----------



## Möxe (14. Januar 2014)

Es gibt bereits eine neuere Variante dieses Monitors, welche um einiges besser ist (moderner ausgestattet, besser fürs Gaming..)
P2414H


----------



## Schauderwelz (15. Januar 2014)

@Stangassinger: Hast Du ihn schon? würde mich mal interessieren ob der auch diesen Glow Effekt hat...


----------



## Stangassinger (17. Januar 2014)

@Möxe also ich hab nichts besseres beim "neueren" P2414H gefunden hat keinen hdmi eingang kein usb3 mein U2414H hat einenschmaleren Rahmen ist auch teurer erst seit dez. 2013 erhältlich wird am 18.1. Von cleversparen.at zu mir geliefert werde dann weiter berichten.


----------



## Möxe (17. Januar 2014)

Stangassinger schrieb:


> @Möxe also ich hab nichts besseres beim "neueren" P2414H gefunden hat keinen hdmi eingang kein usb3 mein U2414H hat einenschmaleren Rahmen ist auch teurer erst seit dez. 2013 erhältlich wird am 18.1. Von cleversparen.at zu mir geliefert werde dann weiter berichten.


 
Sorry ich habs verwechselt, denn ich dachte bei U2414H an die alte Ultrasharp Serie von Dell. Den U2414H wollte ich mir sogar selbst kaufen. nur es hat mir zu lange gedauert bis dieser verfügbar sein sollte


----------



## Schauderwelz (25. Januar 2014)

Und was sagt dein Fazit jetzt aus?


----------



## dynastes (27. Januar 2014)

Reviews zum U2414H:

Dell U2414H Review

Dell U2414H Review - PC Monitors


Auf jeden Fall ein würdiger Nachfolger für den U2412M - mal abgesehen davon, dass die Auflösung niedriger ist.


----------

